# Spur 6/3/09



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Fished the spur Wenesday. Water was nice clean blue green. Very cloudy all day with rain storm around most of the day. The shrimp boat that has been out there was not there anymore and I believe was now anchored in about 230 ft. of water. It was a boat out of Niceville with a blue hull. The family something. . If this was the boat people were fishing then it is not at the spur anymore. 

We Caught some small yellowfins through out the day. We caught one that was eaten by a shark shortly after hook up. We did not know this until we got the shark next to the boat and the tuna's head was half way up the daisy chain. We caught one small dolphin and one larger bull around 40 pounds. Had a blue up around a school of tuna but he was not interested in what we were offering. We also caught a wahoo on the way in pulling a high speed lure next to the anchored shrimp boat. 

Never found any nice lines just alot of scattered grass. It did look like some of it was trying to come together. 

On the way in we came about 3 feet from running over a submerged giant wooden spool Which was holding nothing but little jacks. 

We did not see one boat all day.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

thanks for the report. Did you see any other shrimpers out there? There were several last weekend and all had fish around them (and sharks).


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

I did not see any other shrimpers. I did not see a boat fishing all day. It was pretty lonely out there


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

What's your new boat?


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the report. Looks like the blue water is gone for a while.


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice report 

How about some pictures of the new boat brother ????? she must be awesome for sure.

Glad you are getting out and using her !

Tight Lines , Mike .


----------



## Top Shelf (Oct 8, 2007)

Here is a picture of the boat. I forgot the camera for the fishing trip


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

FINE looking platform you have there. Very sweet:clap


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

beautiful ride...but haven't you had this boat awhile? I thought you had it for sale a few years ago


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

nope...brand new ride. He used to have a 27'. I fished two days during cobia season on it and can tell you it is one sweet ride. Fish catching machine too. We caught 9-10 cobes in 2 days in April...


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

> *Top Shelf (6/4/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...






WOW !


----------

